# when zeroing my scope...



## skater1146 (Jan 19, 2006)

i normally just look through the notch scope on my pellet gun, then through the scope to see if it is pretty close. what should i actually be doing?

i have the crappy daisy 3x15 that came with my gun(i think its 3x15)


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

That is exactaly what I used to do. Hey dont count on that scope or gun to hold any type of consistancy for accuracy. you would most likley be better off with just iron sights.


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

i bought a bore laser and used it as i looked thorough my scope. i then moved the reticles to the laser dot. then i took ou the laser and shot a few rounds then seen how they grouped. it worked for my rifles, it should work for you.


----------

